# Noctua NH D15 überlastet bei 5900X?



## MaWeb (5. März 2021)

Hallo


Ja der Titel klingt etwas reißerisch, tatsächlich habe ich ein Problem mit dieser Kombination, aber nur beim Spielen nicht beim Stresstest mit cinebench und Prime95.

Mein Rechner ist ein 5900X auf einem MSI X570 Unify und gekühlt von einem Noctua NH-D15 in einem Fractial Define r5.

Ich habe mit einer Lüfterkurve auf dem Board meinen CPU Kühler zu angespasst das er auch relativ leise beim Zocken ist. Eine Bios Aktualisierung auf das letzte final Bios vom 22.01.2021 brachte auch keine Besserung.

Bei Prime und Cinebench bin ich so bei 70-72 grad, lasse ich noch mit FurMark die Grafikkarte(2070 Super) auslasten komme ich maximal auf 75 Grad nach 10 Minuten, was aber auch bei längerer Laufzeit nicht ansteigt. Klingt ja alles ganz anständig, dachte ich bis vor 4 Tagen auch, doch dann habe ich mir Mafia Definitiv Edition installiert und plötzlich läuft mein Rechner mit bis zu 84 Grad. Jetzt könnte man ja sagen "ist ja alles noch im rahmen" aber bei über 80 Grad wird mein Noctua zur Turbine und selbst mit geschlossenen Kopfhörern nervt es während des Spielens.

Seit dem Kauf vom 5900X habe ich nur Escape from Tarkov gespielt was nun nicht sooooo leistungshungrig sein soll, deswegen ist es mir jetzt erst bei Mafia aufgefallen und nun mache ich mir Gedanken das es bei anderen Spielen(CPU hungrig) ebenso sein könnte und das wäre echt nervig.
Ich habe im PBO schon auf ECO gestellt, in meinem Board gibt es ECO 95W, Eco65W und Eco45W, wobei nur ECO45W Besserung brachte, aber die CPU so zu beschneiden wird ja auch mit Leistungsverlust einhergehen was ich wiederum auch nicht möchte.
meine Lüfterkurve: 87C =100%, 80C=75%, 67C=50%, 20C=30%


Ich komme von einem Intel i7 8700K, bei dem es ja möglich war zu undervolten ohne Leistung zu verlieren, er dann aber nochmal kühler lief. Geht das bei AMD auch? Habe bisher nur PBO gefunden.

Oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten dieses Problem zu beheben?

Danke schon im voraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (5. März 2021)

Servus,
sind die >80° durchgängig, oder eher nur kurze Peaks?
Hatte Anfangs, mit dem 3900x, ein ähnliches Problem.
Manuelle Lüfterkurve ist bei mir das Zauberwort.

Hab zuerst die max. Lüftergeschwindigkeit(ab welcher RPM mir es zu laut wird) ermittelt und von da aus die Lüfterkurve erstellt. Seitdem schnurrt meine Kiste flüsterleise, auch unter Volllast. Max. 78°.

Gruß

edit:


> Ich komme von einem Intel i7 8700K, bei dem es ja möglich war zu undervolten ohne Leistung zu verlieren, er dann aber nochmal kühler lief. Geht das bei AMD auch? Habe bisher nur PBO gefunden.



Vcore Offset fällt mir jetzt spontan ein.


----------



## Cosmas (5. März 2021)

Wenn man in so einem Airflowkrüppel Turm alles auf superleise trimmt, muss man sich über solche Temps nicht wundern und wenn man unter geschlossenem KH den Krach hören kann, den der am Limit laufende Kühler dann mach(en muss)t, dann macht man schlicht etwas falsch.

Ja undervolten ist möglich, PBO kann man aber auch einfach abschalten, spart auch schonmal ein wenig Saft und Krach.

Ausserdem sind Peaks ganz normal, wenn das jedoch Dauerzustand ist, würde ich mir mal über mein Belüftungskonzept und damit um einen besseren Tower Gedanken machen.

Gedämmt mit ein paar Schlitzen als Einlass bedeutet IMMER höhere Temps und lautere Lüfter.
Frag mal einen ex-DB900 Besitzer, der 6! SW3 verbaut hatte und zwar die guten mit 1600rpm max und nun ein H500M und locker 10°C weniger auf der GPU hat...
Und dessen 3700X mit PBO und damit bis zu 120Watt unter nem läppischen Brocken3 NIEMALS auch nur in die Nähe der 80°C kommt(peak 76°C ), nichtmal unter Cinebench oder Prime und in Games kaum über 60°C.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2021)

MaWeb schrieb:


> Oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten dieses Problem zu beheben?


Ja - aufhören sich darum Gedanken zu machen. Es existiert kein Problem - alles unter 90°C ist für die CPU normal und "voller Boost". Die temperaturen die du hast sind für den beschriebenen Aufbau genau so zu erwarten.
Mehr Details (und wenn du alles verstanden hast was da steht erkennste auch warum ein Wattlimit reduzieren nichts gegen Peaktemperaturen bringen kann): https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/alkis-blog-47-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche-ii.577623/


----------



## MaWeb (5. März 2021)

@Hellraiser2045
die über 80° sind durchgängig, bei Videosequencen und im Menü auch bis 84°. Gehe ich per alt-tab  zum Desktop zurück "beruhigt" sich die Temperatur sofort wieder auf 75-76 was auch spürbar die Geräuschkulisse positiv beeinflusst, gehe ich zurück ins Spiel, wieder das selbe.

Die Lüfterkurve habe ich schon angepasst, nur habe ich eben Angst das wenn ich sie noch weiter runter regel, es bei Mafia dann bis in die 90° geht.

Vcor offset habe ich jetzt bei meinem BIOS nicht gefunden nur PBO manuel regeln :-/

@Cosmas

Danke für die Information bezüglich meines Turm´s!
Da hatte ich ja Gück das ich mit meinem Airflowkrüppel bisher nie Probleme hatte. Gut das ich jetzt Bescheid weiß das es an meinem Tower liegt, das bisher nur bei einem Spiel die Temperaturen höher gehen als bei prime95, cinebench und furmark zusammen...Danke *ironie off*

so und ohne Ironie, nach deiner Behauptung sollte ja mein Tower im Stresstest mit voll ausgelasteter Grafikkarte und cCPU ebenfalls am Temperaturlimit sein oder zumindest Krach machen....tut er nicht, Temperaturen maximal 75 und demzufolge Lüfter auch nur leise hörbar!
Ich weiß auch das noch mehr geht was die Temperaturen betrifft, aber ich war bisher ganz zufrieden, erst mit dem 5900X und bei Mafia habe ich dieses Temperatur/Krach Problem.

Ich habe in der Front 2 Fractial Lüfter die rein blasen, im Heck einen BeQuiet Silent Wings 3 der ja auch direkt von den 2 Lüftern des Noctua angeblasen wird um die warme luft raus zu befördern.
Habe es eben mal mit offenem Seitenteil und offener Deckplatte versucht, ebenfalls genau das gleiche mit den Temperaturen bei Mafia.
Bei nem Stresstest mit cinebench und FurMark komme ich 5 grad Kühler mit allem offen, also jetzt auch nicht die Welt


@IncAlk
Hmm aber warum lastet ein Spiel die CPU mehr aus als die Stresstest´s?
und es sind ja keine peaks sondern permanent zwischen 79°-81° grad bei videosquenzen sogar 84°.
Ich kenne es nur von den intel´s das undervolting temperaturmäßig was gebracht hat und keine Leistung verloren ging, daher meine Frage.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2021)

MaWeb schrieb:


> sollte ja mein Tower im Stresstest mit voll ausgelasteter Grafikkarte und cCPU ebenfalls am Temperaturlimit sein oder zumindest Krach machen....tut er nicht, Temperaturen maximal 75 und demzufolge Lüfter auch nur leise hörbar!
> Ich weiß auch das noch mehr geht was die Temperaturen betrifft, aber ich war bisher ganz zufrieden, erst mit dem 5900X und bei Mafia habe ich dieses Temperatur/Krach Problem.


Lies meinen Blog. Dann verstehst du warum Teillast auf einzelnen kernen bei geringerer Leistungsaufnahme höhere (ausgelesene) Temperaturen erzeugt als gleichmäßige Vollast auf allen Kernen wie Cinebench.
Es ist ganz normal und logisch, dass einzelne Kerne die bei 4,8 GHz boosten heißer werden als ein Chip der bei 100% Last auf allen kernen nur mit 4,2 GHz oder sowas läuft. Und da AMD dir immer nur die höchste Temperatur ausgibt siehste i Spielen die 85°C des Hotspots auch wenn 80% des Chips (die kerne die wenig zu tun haben) nur 50°C haben.


----------



## flx23 (5. März 2021)

Lass doch zum testen mal prime95 laufen und schau parallel im amd masters was die Takte machen. 
Dann reduziere die genutzten kerne. 
Du wirst sehen das die aufgenommene Leistung erstmal identisch bleibt aber der boost hochgeht. I'm gleiche Zug werden auch die Temps steigen


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. März 2021)

MaWeb schrieb:


> Hmm aber warum lastet ein Spiel die CPU mehr aus als die Stresstest´s?


Nicht mehr. Anders.

Stell deinen Stresstest deiner Wahl mal so ein, dass er nur 4 Kerne (8 Threads) statt aller 12/24 nutzt. Bumms haste viel höhere Temperaturen als bei Last auf allen Kernen weil die 4 belasteten Kerne hochboosten wie verrückt, die CPU lokal besonders heiß wird (die anderen 8 Kerne sind kalt) und die CPU dir wie üblich die Maximaltemperatur anzeigt.


----------



## MaWeb (10. März 2021)

naja das ist ja das Problem, bei cinebench nur den singlecore test, aber da bleibt die Temperatur ebenfalls bei maximal 72° und schießen nicht so hoch wie bei einigen Spielen (Mafia 1 und Mafia 3) Wohingegen bei Mafia 2 die Temperaturen nie über 70 grad gehen und man kaum Lüftergeräusche hört, ebenso wie bei Escape from Tarkov.
Mehr  Spiele konnte ich noch nicht testen :-/

Wie gesagt mit der Temperatur ansich habe ich auch keine Probleme, nur die Lautstärke des Lüfters. Nun überlege ich was ich da tun könnte, die Lüfterkurve anpassen würde nichts bringen da bei reduzierung der Drehzahl ja die Temperaturen noch mehr steigen.


----------



## flx23 (11. März 2021)

Du kannst dem Chip weniger Spannung geben (undervolten) das würde ein wenig bringen. 

Ansonsten kannst du das mit der Lüfterdrehzahl ruhig probieren, die CPU wird nur ein wenig boost verlieren was eventuell ein paar Prozent an Leistung sind. 

Das Hauptproblem ist eben das du mehr als 100W auf einer Fläche von wenigen 100 Quadrat mm in Wärme umwandelst. Die Wärme von dieser kleinen Fläche schnell genug weg zu bekommen ist das eigentlich Problem. Denn der Chip, bestehend aus Silizium ist ein ehr schlechter Warmeleiter. 

Von daher ist aktuell oft die Temperatur das Limit für die Geschwindigkeit des Chips und nicht mehr die maximale Spannung die man anlegen kann.


----------



## MaWeb (15. März 2021)

Naja undervolten wollte ich ja eigentlich nicht wegen der Leistung die man verliert, wobei das wohl nur ein psychologischer Effekt wäre. Ich hab auf meinem Board die Möglichkeit 95w, 65w und 45w, und nur wenn ich auf 45w stelle bringt es etwas bei dem hochheizen des einzellnen Kerns....

Mit der lüfterkurve habe ich schon rum probiert aber wenn, wie ein Vorredner sagte, ich bei prime nur auf 1-4 Kerne teste, schießt die Temperatur extrem hoch und mein NHD-15 bekommt das nicht unter 80 grad, zumindest nicht ohne Drehzahlen wie ein Föhn.

Mein Problem sind ja auch nicht die Temperaturen an sich, wenn nur 1 oder 2 Kerne arbeiten und dann mit 84 grad werkeln, sondern eher die Lautstärke des Lüfters.
Und diese habe ich mit offenem und geschlossenen Gehäuse, und sie geht auch sofort hoch, in Spielen bevorzugt bei Videosequenzen und dann hat man Lautstäreken die mich an meine zeit bei den Heeresfliegern erinnert.
Deswegen glaube ich auch nicht das ein anderes Gehäuse abhilfe schaffen würde wenn es komplett offen (beide Seitenteile, Deckel oben offen dazu vorne Klappe auf und beide Lüfter pusten rein) nur 2 Grad an der Kühlung ändert.


----------



## flx23 (15. März 2021)

Und wieviel Leistung weniger hast du wenn du die Lüfter statt auf 100% auf maximal 70% (oder ein für dich angenehmes Level) laufen läßt


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (15. März 2021)

@MaWeb Undervolten ist nicht gleich TDP verringern!
Was du meinst, ist die max. TDP(Watt = Leistung) begrenzen.
Undervolten, wie der Name schon sagt, beschäftigt sich mit der Voltage/Spannung.

Mein Vorschlag, belese dich nochmal, was Undervolten überhaupt ist und was es für Vorteile mit sich bringt.

Gruß


----------



## chill_eule (15. März 2021)

Hellraiser2045 schrieb:


> Was du meinst, ist die max. TDP(Watt = Leistung) begrenzen.


Das ist auch falsch...

TDP (*Thermal* Design Power) = Thermische Verlustleistung.
Diese kann man entweder durch Begrenzung der maximalen Leistungsaufnahme, aber auch genau so durch eine geringere Spannung verringern.

Eine 95W TDP CPU "darf" auch durch aus zwischendurch mal 200W aus der Leitung ziehen.
Bitte nicht schon wieder verschiedene Dinge durcheinander werfen...


----------



## Hellraiser2045 (15. März 2021)

Ja, Fehler meinerseits.




MaWeb schrieb:


> Naja undervolten wollte ich ja eigentlich nicht wegen der Leistung die man verliert


Habe nur den Satz gelesen und ohne groß zu denken, geschrieben.^^


----------



## facehugger (15. März 2021)

Wurde schon vorgeschlagen: fixier den Noctua doch einmal auf 75% (oder was FÜR DICH als leise/ruhig wirkt) und schau was passiert. Angst brauchste eh keine haben, jede CPU taktet sich vor dem “schmelzen“ herunter (throtteln) um sich selbst zu schützen.

Die anschließenden Temps/der anliegende Takt danach unter Last (am besten per HW-Info) würden sicher nicht nur mich interessieren

Unser Mod (der hier auch schon gepostet hat) nutzt ja selbst einen 5900X unter einem Brocken 3 und hat mit dem schwächeren Kühler keine Probleme. Letztere existieren eh meist nur in den Köpfen der User...  

Gruß


----------

